# What am I in for here (upgrading old setup)



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

I noticed some choppy audio/video lately and ran a test which came back with a code for a dish alignment issue so I called Directv and they setup a service call for Saturday morning to fix that along with upgrading my 8 year old setup.

I currently have an old 4 or 5 X 8 multiswitch feeding 2 lines to each of three HR20's and a Hughes TiVo SD DVR. They're apparently going to replace the SD DVR and add a whole home setup, I assume eliminate the need for two lines to each DVR? Here's the work order:

STMS Comment for Promotional Offer Free 1 Free
Whole-Home DVR Service $3.00 1 $3.00
ValCusTrk Free 1 Free
HD DVR Receiver Free 1 Free
MRV Install Free 1 Free
DIRECTV® Whole-Home DVR Upgrade w/Cinema Connection Kit (Coax) Free 1 Free
HD-DVR Receiver Condition Free 1 Free
Whole Home Offer Condition Free 1 Free
Delivery and Handling Fee Free
Professional Installation $49.00
Tax $3.43
Order Total $52.43

Can I assume they need to get into my master bedroom closet & replace the multiswitch? 
Does the Cinema Connection Kit mean the DVR's won't need their ethernet connections anymore?
Can I still use my OTA antenna connection on all the DVR's?

Forgive me, I'm years behind on what Directv is doing connection-wise these days.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You have a WB68 6x8 switch now and it will be replaced by a splitter and a Power Inserter.

The Cinema Connection kit is something that must be added if you use DIRECTV's coax networking (DECA). If you don't use DECA (for reasons explained partially below), it doesn't need to be there.

The installers WILL NOT distribute OTA over the satellite cabling. DIRECTV is pretty adamant about not doing this as it is incompatible with DECA.

If OTA over the satellite cabling is imperative, you're going to need to stick with your Ethernet network. The happy part is that you _may_ be able to use the second cable that you'll no longer need to each DVR to run a separate OTA cabling system but you'll still need to get a new cable from the antenna to the MBR.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Lang said:


> Can I assume they need to get into my master bedroom closet & replace the multiswitch?
> Does the Cinema Connection Kit mean the DVR's won't need their ethernet connections anymore?
> Can I still use my OTA antenna connection on all the DVR's?
> 
> Forgive me, I'm years behind on what Directv is doing connection-wise these days.


The multiswitch must be removed.
The CCK will be the internet/home network connection for everything.
OTA will still work, "BUT" it can't be diplexed if it is now, but you'll have a free coax since the SWiM uses only one for a DVR.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

No problem Mike, and welcome back! For those who don't know, Mike Lang is an admin at our sister site, www.avsforum.com and has a long history here as well.

Here's what will get you up to date:
-Your SD DVR will be replaced. 
-Your multiswitch will be replaced.
-Per DIRECTV policy your dish should be replaced if it is worn or not 100% functional.

You will be changed over to a single-wire setup, in other words one wire per device even if that device has two tuners. If you have B-Band converters on your receivers (which you probably do) they will be removed and discarded.

If you have ethernet to your receivers it will be disconnected. Your HR20 will get a DECA, to connect it to the coax network as will all receivers (except HR24, H24, and H25 receivers which have that function built in.)

A Cinema Connection Kit will be connected to a coax line and also to your home network, and that will distribute internet to all your receivers. Generally this is a wired connection although there is a wireless version if they can't get coax near enough to a network line. If you were already networked in your home theatre then that's probably not an issue.

A power inserter will be used to put 29 volts into the system to power the multiswitch.

You cannot diplex OTA into a single cable because the whole-home signal is at 550MHz which smack-dab in the middle of the OTA bands. However as you are going from a dual-wire to single-wire system you can reuse that extra coax to feed OTA if you need.

Mike, make sure that all DECAs have three green lights signifying good connection and that all tests pass on all receivers. Make sure any unused coax lines are terminated. Also there is a tendency for the power inserter to be wired as a "passthrough" using a single coax wire. DIRECTV allows for this but we here don't approve of that, because it sometimes causes coax network problems and because it's too easy to hook it up backwards and fry a receiver. Don't accept that style.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

OK, my OTA cables are fed directly to the DVR's and aren't diplexed so it sounds like that will remain functional.

So the new setup will definitely be SWiM even though it doesn't seem to say that in the order?

Any idea what ValCusTrk is?

If I upgrade any of them to say an HR24 will it just drop in with no changes right? I think I read that the HR34 would require an AM21 for locals.

Thanks Guys!

(Sorry Stuart, I was typing while you were...thanks for all the info!)


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Anything but an HR20 will require an AM-21 for OTA.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The HR20 is the only receiver with built-in OTA. HR21 and higher require the AM21. If you drop in an HR24 it will work just fine, so that won't be an issue. 

My best bet is "ValCusTrk" is a line-item waiving the normal $149 fee for a whole-home upgrade. Again, I'm guessing but it could mean "Valued Customer Truck Roll."


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

OK, I've been burned too many times by black clouds rolling in right when a critical show was recording, so I like to keep OTA working for what I can.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> -Your multiswitch will be replaced.


I like my explanation better as it doesn't suggest that there will be a different multiswitch in place of the WB68. This is surely a SWiM LNB application.


> -Per DIRECTV policy your dish should be replaced if it is worn or not 100% functional.


What wears out on a reflector and arm assembly?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

> -Per DIRECTV policy your dish should be replaced if it is worn or not 100% functional.





harsh said:


> What wears out on a reflector and arm assembly?


Maybe not "worn out", but damaged or an older model that doesn't accept the SWiMLNB. "Seems like" a catch all statement.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Luckily, I had an outlet installed in the attic (where the multiswitch is) so the power inverter will have a place to get juice there. I also have a network switch in the basement theater rack so that should make a good spot for the CCK.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

It took him 5 hours but it's done. 

He ended up not only upgrading the old SD TiVo to an HR23, but also upgraded the bedroom HR20 to an HR23 & one of the theater room HR20's to an HR24!

He also replaced the dish & mount. He was a bit worried about the new switch/splitter being in the attic due to temperatures. Anyone have any experience on those failing due to heat? He put the power inserter in the house vs. the attic for the same reason.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Lang said:


> It took him 5 hours but it's done.
> 
> He ended up not only upgrading the old SD TiVo to an HR23, but also upgraded the bedroom HR20 to an HR23 & one of the theater room HR20's to an HR24!
> 
> He also replaced the dish & mount. He was a bit worried about the new switch/splitter being in the attic due to temperatures. Anyone have any experience on those failing due to heat? He put the power inserter in the house vs. the attic for the same reason.


Are you sure there's a switch up there?
Splitters are fine.
How many coax come down from the dish?
1 or 4?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah, there's a switch. 4 lines.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Lang said:


> Yeah, there's a switch. 4 lines.


OK the SWiM does get a bit warm, to even hot, so airflow is a good idea.


----------

